# first semi big grow



## flaboy88 (Mar 2, 2010)

ok.. so im hoping if i can get a digital camara and stop being a lazy a**, i want to take pics and share this grow with every1.. this website is nothing less than awesome and although i am rather new to growing, (only having 2 previous harvest) i have always been in love with MJ.. 

so far tho i germ'd 12 seeds in pete moss about 3 days ago.. i see 11 sproutlings popping thru the soil now that i see.. im hopin atleast 6 are ladies.. but its too early for that now..

im gonna b using FFOF when it comes time to plant em.. and im gonna runn them under some cfl's at night (untill i can get my t-5 set up)..money is tight rite now tho..and move them outside during daylight hours..

gonna b using big bloom when its time for nutes.. unless any1 can mayb suggest somethin better?? open for suggestions..

and when it comes time for flowering got the 1000w HPS jus waitin for them..

my room is 5ft x 5.5ft so 27.5 sq ft so ill def meet the 5000 lumens per sq ft.. have 2 small 8 inch fans fans but im def gonna have to get another and im gonna run some air duct from the light to out the room and out a window for ventilation 

i kno its not the greatest set-up but i was happy wit my harvest from my lame set up b4 (b4 i got my 1000w HPS system and used bad MG soil) so with these few upgrades im sure ill b very happy wit the outcome

feel free to chime in wit suggestions anything would b beneficial.. thanks and pass the dutchie mannnn..lol :48:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 2, 2010)

Where ya been, Flaboy, it's prime growing season here!  You didn't say what you're growing


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 2, 2010)

HI,

Nice gear and it sounds like fun bud.  You're gonna love flowering with a 1K HPS...:hubba:  Good thing you are getting your ventilation together because they really throw off a lot of heat.  I use a 1K HPS in a closet grow and you can keep just about any space cool with robust ventilation.

You probably won't need any nutes in veg if you use FFOF soil when your babies get bigger and the Foxfarm nute lineup is a proven winner.  I suggest that you use both Tiger Bloom (base bloom nute) and Big Bloom together per the Foxfarm soil feeding rates to get the most out of your plants.  If you use only Big Bloom they will be lacking the main bloom base nutrient.  If you want to use only one nute go with the Tiger Bloom as rather than the Big Bloom but ideally both work very well together.

Happy Growing!


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 2, 2010)

its nothin special.. like i said im a bit new.. got a lil experience.. jus recently have i devoted more time and money into growin.. so i plan on buyin some seeds soon.. its pretty much bagseed mids but my last crop was extra dank looking.. and the smell was quite citrusy nd they were mids as well.. but untill i order some i jus have a bunch of these bagseeds and i kno a person who goes to cali to get there stuff so i told them if they come across any seeds to let me kno and they will hand them over.. heck ya!! my friend found a blueberry seed and he has it growin rite now.. but when i do purchase some im really interested in subcools seeds and i also want somethin with a nice yield like ak-47 or c99 wit mayb a kush or haze cross.. any suggestions or wut u like?


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 2, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Nice gear and it sounds like fun bud.  You're gonna love flowering with a 1K HPS...:hubba:  Good thing you are getting your ventilation together because they really throw off a lot of heat.  I use a 1K HPS in a closet grow and you can keep just about any space cool with robust ventilation.
> 
> ...




hey,

dirtyolsouth thanks man.. yea like i said any help is very much appreciated.. i actually was lookin into tiger bloom as well.. i actually read a thread not to long ago where some1 was talkin bout how good it was for them.. jus curious becuz this will b my first grow with my system, about how big is ur space in comparison to mine? and would two 8 inch fans and  a mounted oscilating  fan b sufficiant along with the air duct runnin out the room? wut kinda temps will i b expecting.. srry for all the questions.. jus want to b extra prepd and ready


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 2, 2010)

HI,

No worries, bud...  glad to help!  Do you have an air cooled hood or a cool tube for your 1K hps?  That's the best tip I can give you is to design your ventilation system around an air cooled hood or a cool tube so you can pull the heat off the light and blow it out of your grow room.  I live in the humid south and it also takes a window a/c unit to keep the bedroom my grow closet is in around 70 degrees.  I have a 2 x 4 x 8 closet with a 1K hps and a 6 bulb 4 foot T5 fluoro fixture for side lighting mounted on my back wall.  My 1K is in a cool tube and I use a 6" 630 cfm Eclipse inline fan to pull the air first thru a carbon filter to remove odor and then thru the cool tube and I blow it into my attic.  I have a 4" intake hole and as long as I keep my bedroom temps 70 or lower the fan pulling all that air out of my closet creates suction that pulls cool air in from the bedroom and the closet stays around 75º...  If temps get really hot and sticky I take a piece of 4" duct into my intake and I blow cool a/c air into the closet to keep temps in the low to mid 70's.  You might consider going with larger fans, even cheap box fans but oscillating fans are great if you can afford a decent one and the bigger the better.  Plenty of fans will keep lots of air movement going in your grow room which helps keep temps more consistent throughout your room, makes your garden less hospitable for bugs, helps your plants strengthen and transpire and also make a lot of noise...  Anyhooo....   probably the best thing for you to do is set up your gear and see how warm it gets in your grow room with that 1K.  I'd think a small room would heat up in the 90s before too long without venting the heat off of the hood.  There are so many strains out there to choose from...  Hmmm...   AK is an easy to grow good yielding strain and there are some great C99 back cross strains to look at as well.  

Peace!


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 2, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> No worries, bud...  glad to help!  Do you have an air cooled hood or a cool tube for your 1K hps?  That's the best tip I can give you is to design your ventilation system around an air cooled hood or a cool tube so you can pull the heat off the light and blow it out of your grow room.  I live in the humid south and it also takes a window a/c unit to keep the bedroom my grow closet is in around 70 degrees.  I have a 2 x 4 x 8 closet with a 1K hps and a 6 bulb 4 foot T5 fluoro fixture for side lighting mounted on my back wall.  My 1K is in a cool tube and I use a 6" 630 cfm Eclipse inline fan to pull the air first thru a carbon filter to remove odor and then thru the cool tube and I blow it into my attic.  I have a 4" intake hole and as long as I keep my bedroom temps 70 or lower the fan pulling all that air out of my closet creates suction that pulls cool air in from the bedroom and the closet stays around 75º...  If temps get really hot and sticky I take a piece of 4" duct into my intake and I blow cool a/c air into the closet to keep temps in the low to mid 70's.  You might consider going with larger fans, even cheap box fans but oscillating fans are great if you can afford a decent one and the bigger the better.  Plenty of fans will keep lots of air movement going in your grow room which helps keep temps more consistent throughout your room, makes your garden less hospitable for bugs, helps your plants strengthen and transpire and also make a lot of noise...  Anyhooo....   probably the best thing for you to do is set up your gear and see how warm it gets in your grow room with that 1K.  I'd think a small room would heat up in the 90s before too long without venting the heat off of the hood.  There are so many strains out there to choose from...  Hmmm...   AK is an easy to grow good yielding strain and there are some great C99 back cross strains to look at as well.
> 
> Peace!



all i have to say is jealous..lol.. jus playin man, cant wait to have my set-up so official and all the proper equipment..ya, its air cooled hood.. wut i was thinkin was when i hang the light ill run some duct out the door and i have a window rite outside the door that ill run it out..i too, would like to run it thru the attic.. but i dont own the home so dont wanna go against wut was said..i want to get a cfm fan to put on the system but again i dont have 150 bucks or more rite now to spend.. i kno it is quite the investment but in due time.. the carbon filters seem like a great idea.. didnt even think about that.. ya.. i still have to take the door to my room off to have it open the other way to make more room for the ladies when they are ready:hubba: .. so much preperation so little time.. 

so get my ventilation rite- check
look into carbon filters- check
get really stoned and watch my babies thrive- check check


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 3, 2010)

the carbon filter wont do you any good with out the inline fan ...these are 2 investments you can't afford NOT to have.  It will keep the temps down, and the smell.

If you take the door off of the grow...how will you maintain total darkness in the dark period?  You can have no light leaks, or you could end up with he/shes...just some things to think about...that fan and filter is just part of the equipment that completes your air cooled reflector.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> the carbon filter wont do you any good with out the inline fan ...these are 2 investments you can't afford NOT to have.  It will keep the temps down, and the smell.
> 
> If you take the door off of the grow...how will you maintain total darkness in the dark period?  You can have no light leaks, or you could end up with he/shes...just some things to think about...that fan and filter is just part of the equipment that completes your air cooled reflector.



hey LF... i do realize i need the carbon filter along wit the fan.. i was jus making a note on the things i do need to purchase.. not necessarily 1 without the other and if so i would def go wit the fan first.. and wut i meant about taking the door off to maximize my space.. the door opens into the room.. i merely want to switch the hinges to where i can pull open the door and its not goin into the room.. any suggestions on where to find a good decently priced fan?


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 3, 2010)

Depending on room temps, you might be able to connect the filter on the hood itself and the fan pulling thru filter, hood, exhaust out. Can get away with 2 fans if money is tight. 

I use CAP fans, there cheap, efficient, have good CFM per size.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 3, 2010)

flaboy88 said:
			
		

> any suggestions on where to find a good decently priced fan?


 
There's an HTG Supply in Merrit Island, a Worm's in Tampa, Sunshine in O-Town.  Don't know where you're at in the state though.

With caution, Craigslist can work out well.  Don't write checks, don't get followed home, don't buy broken crap.

Can you do a DIY filter when that time comes?  Unless I'm going completely crazy, I think someone had said you could use kitty-litter in a DIY.  Anybody?  Was I dreaming?

From another Floridian, you're gonna have heat  and RH issues come this summer, so get ready.

Luck, peace.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> There's an HTG Supply in Merrit Island, a Worm's in Tampa, Sunshine in O-Town.  Don't know where you're at in the state though.
> 
> With caution, Craigslist can work out well.  Don't write checks, don't get followed home, don't buy broken crap.
> 
> ...


ya, florida summers get HOOOTTTT.. keeping those temps cool is def a top priority.. i actually am about 20 min or so from worm's way.. but there is another hydro store called grace's nd i have been goin there.. 1 of my favorite places to go.. owners are awesome and always tryin to cut a deal.. ill def take a look at these things next time im there.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

hey every1.. so nothin big.. jus wanted to retract my last statement of planting 12 seeds and only gettin 11 sprouts.. 12th one jus came out the ground today... HECKKKK YESSS!!  12 for 12.. how u like them apples.. lol.. happy growing to every1


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 3, 2010)

flaboy88 said:
			
		

> ya, florida summers get HOOOTTTT.. keeping those temps cool is def a top priority.. i actually am about 20 min or so from worm's way.. but there is another hydro store called grace's nd i have been goin there.. 1 of my favorite places to go.. owners are awesome and always tryin to cut a deal.. ill def take a look at these things next time im there.



Yo man I was at grace's today and it's looking like you could get a 50 dollar duct fan with pretty good CFM and the heating duct their is like $15 for 25ft. I'll get that for my system when tax rebate come's.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

hugs4nuggs420 said:
			
		

> Yo man I was at grace's today and it's looking like you could get a 50 dollar duct fan with pretty good CFM and the heating duct their is like $15 for 25ft. I'll get that for my system when tax rebate come's.



yo hugs good looking out.. i think u should do a lil smokey smoke wit me and we should go back up there and find out the pricing for the system.. o and btw, liking the green rep bars..lol


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 3, 2010)

flaboy88 said:
			
		

> yo hugs good looking out.. i think u should do a lil smokey smoke wit me and we should go back up there and find out the pricing for the system.. o and btw, liking the green rep bars..lol



I know man right I was surprised when I woke up and saw that this morning. Yea man def roll up some blunts later. Got class at 2 but i'll come over after that and we'll hit up grace's.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 3, 2010)

you need to have a fan that is built to pull through a carbon filter...I've never seen one for 50 bucks...if your looking at just a regular inline fan...thats not going to cut it.  You need something that is built for the job, and this is not an area to cut corners....trust me I tried and failed miserably!  I had 2 of those inline duct booster fans...they sit in a pile of other stuff I wasted money on trying to cut corners.  You don't need a brand name like Can or Vortex, they make some decent no name brands similar for less money...but the cans and vortex type fans are what you need for the job.

You want enough CFM to exchange all the air in your room 3-5 times per minute.  I believe in overkill in this department...your plants need fresh air and the right temps, as much as they need light and water.  If you try to skimp here you will only be hurting yourself.  

I live in Michigan, where it's a lot cooler than florida, my grow is in my basement, where it stays a constant 60 some degrees.  My first grow I tried to use those booster fans and was fighting 90+ degree temps daily, until I broke down and bought what I needed.  Trust me on this guys...this is no place to cut corners.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 3, 2010)

Duct booster fans are good for just that--boosting.  I tried a 8" for just some auxillary air and when I closed my room down, the fan would almost bog to a halt.  

Get a good centrifugal fan--you'll need it.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 3, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> you need to have a fan that is built to pull through a carbon filter...I've never seen one for 50 bucks...if your looking at just a regular inline fan...thats not going to cut it.  You need something that is built for the job, and this is not an area to cut corners....trust me I tried and failed miserably!  I had 2 of those inline duct booster fans...they sit in a pile of other stuff I wasted money on trying to cut corners.  You don't need a brand name like Can or Vortex, they make some decent no name brands similar for less money...but the cans and vortex type fans are what you need for the job.
> 
> You want enough CFM to exchange all the air in your room 3-5 times per minute.  I believe in overkill in this department...your plants need fresh air and the right temps, as much as they need light and water.  If you try to skimp here you will only be hurting yourself.
> 
> I live in Michigan, where it's a lot cooler than florida, my grow is in my basement, where it stays a constant 60 some degrees.  My first grow I tried to use those booster fans and was fighting 90+ degree temps daily, until I broke down and bought what I needed.  Trust me on this guys...this is no place to cut corners.



Yea man thanks for confirming that, that was a conclusion I would prob have came to eventually. I'm slowly learning that their is absolutely no corners to cut in this business. 

Forget it all I'm just gunna start putting bricks of dry ice all in my grow room lol. That should keep temps down!!


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> you need to have a fan that is built to pull through a carbon filter...I've never seen one for 50 bucks...if your looking at just a regular inline fan...thats not going to cut it.  You need something that is built for the job, and this is not an area to cut corners....trust me I tried and failed miserably!  I had 2 of those inline duct booster fans...they sit in a pile of other stuff I wasted money on trying to cut corners.  You don't need a brand name like Can or Vortex, they make some decent no name brands similar for less money...but the cans and vortex type fans are what you need for the job.
> 
> You want enough CFM to exchange all the air in your room 3-5 times per minute.  I believe in overkill in this department...your plants need fresh air and the right temps, as much as they need light and water.  If you try to skimp here you will only be hurting yourself.
> 
> I live in Michigan, where it's a lot cooler than florida, my grow is in my basement, where it stays a constant 60 some degrees.  My first grow I tried to use those booster fans and was fighting 90+ degree temps daily, until I broke down and bought what I needed.  Trust me on this guys...this is no place to cut corners.



ya.. i have looked at a couple but they are ranging anywhere from 140-200+$$... no corners will b cut.. def will b investing in the filters aswell as the cfm fan.. 3-5 times a min huh..  is there a scecific 1 that pushes that or is it more so i have to take in account the size of my grow space?:bong:


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 3, 2010)

Cubic ft. I only do once a minute. CAP fans hung by bungy, super stealth ducting, wrap fans in armaflex if you dont want to hear them, purrr.

Heres what we call "super stealth duct", srry

hxxp://americanhvacparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=duct-silver_flex_duct


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

really excited guys.. getting my new system tomorrow.. 1000w Mh/HPS conversion system, lens, Mh bulb, HPS bulb, conversion cable, and magnetic ballast thats pretty lightweight for about 400$ after tax.. :yay: :yay: :yay: 

my babies will love me so much..well ima try and post pics tomorro if i can get this uploader to work


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 7, 2010)

ok guys i kno i been lazy about gettin pics up.. but tonight when i get out of work i plan on doin so.. pics of the room and pics of the babies.. and surprise surprise  i found an old dro seed from a pretty good strain im not to sure on.. i think a kush strain tho:shocked: .. and i jus planted that today too. so tonight pics will be up of everythin and happy growing to all


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 7, 2010)

ok guys.. i finally did it.. i took pics and got them up:shocked:.. ok now try not to be to harsh on me.. i kno i still need a couple things for ventilation and such but the first pic is some of the fans.. i got 1 blowing on the ballast and also out the cracked door.. got an osilating fan goin helpin with the circulation of fresh air and got another small fan helping the sproutlings out.. now i kno yall are gonna say some light is escaping with the cracked door but i have to rite now or temps are gonna b dangerous for the babies.. but for now it will make do.. i figure im runnin almost 4900 lumens per sq ft anyways.. wut it gonna hurt to lose a lil bit

2nd and 3rd pic are jus pics of the system.. i got it about 30 inches or so away rite now.. that will have to do for now till i get more supplies..and they are growin fast anyways

4th pic was yesterday when i had 6 potted plants and 6 in pete moss still

and last pic is today all 12 of them.. :hubba:

and planted the lucky #13 today.. i totally forgot i had an old seed of some mystery kush layin around so i germed it today and we shall see wut happens


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 7, 2010)

You're off to a good start!

AG


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks Amateur Grower.. ya, i def have been doin wut i can to pamper them for now since i dont have everythin for em.. but they are def growin fast and to keep the light bill down i run it 12 hours under the Mh and 12 under the beautiful florida sun.. i figure the best of both worlds until flowerin and them girls are only stayin inside and im having my way with them:hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought you said you were getting an air cooled reflector?  Or is it just the angle of the pic?  I don't see the attatchments for running ducting?

Also I didn't meen to bail on ya, with your questions, I've not been on here a bunch lately.  Like NouvelleCef said once a minute will work.  All the books only require that the air be exchanged once every 3-5 minutes.  This is just one of the areas I like to have overkill in...I like plenty of fresh air in my space.

Like Nouvelle Chef said you need to figure out the cubic area of your space, and then decide what CFM fan you need and how often you want to cycle out the air.  I would go with at least cycleing it out 1 time per minute.  If you went with that then you just go with whatever the cubic ft of your space is is the CFM size you need.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 8, 2010)

Legal, I think I see his tempered glass on top of the shelf with his bulb wrapper.

Fla, DO NOT throw that wrapper out.  You may need it one day.  That's the first mistake I ever made.  And, no, not even close to the last--the last is yet to come.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 8, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I thought you said you were getting an air cooled reflector?  Or is it just the angle of the pic?  I don't see the attatchments for running ducting?
> 
> Also I didn't meen to bail on ya, with your questions, I've not been on here a bunch lately.  Like NouvelleCef said once a minute will work.  All the books only require that the air be exchanged once every 3-5 minutes.  This is just one of the areas I like to have overkill in...I like plenty of fresh air in my space.
> 
> Like Nouvelle Chef said you need to figure out the cubic area of your space, and then decide what CFM fan you need and how often you want to cycle out the air.  I would go with at least cycleing it out 1 time per minute.  If you went with that then you just go with whatever the cubic ft of your space is is the CFM size you need.



i thought it was air cooled but when i went back some1 had gotten to it.. so this was the next best deal i got.. i actually jus saw ur reply on here jus now.. srry it took so long.. but ya, i jus posted a thread about wut size cfm i should get.. i been lookin around and found 1 i like but not sure how to kno if it is wut i need and if it will get the job done..  i have 180cu ft.. i was thinkin a 2-4 min exchange.. u think 1 every min is needed? and i have side panels in the hood that i can hook the ventilation thru.. thanks for your replies guys.. every little bit helps


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 8, 2010)

and this is the 1 i was lookin at.. lemme kno wut u think
hxxp://www.graceshydro.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13&products_id=2537


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 9, 2010)

I think without the refelector being air cooled you need to cycle the air as much as possable.  with that being saids if you were to cycle it 1 time per minute you would need a 180 cfm fan, 360cfm for 2x a min, 540cfm for 3x a min, and 720cfm for 4x a min...does this make sense?  If not PM me and we can work out the details.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 9, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I think without the refelector being air cooled you need to cycle the air as much as possable.  with that being saids if you were to cycle it 1 time per minute you would need a 180 cfm fan, 360cfm for 2x a min, 540cfm for 3x a min, and 720cfm for 4x a min...does this make sense?  If not PM me and we can work out the details.



yes sir indeed.. i understand completely now.. ya.. jus waitin on some cash flow and i will b gettin the cfm atleast 540.. probably a little more  jus cuz of wut you said about the carbon filter.. i agree with you that overkill in this department cant hurt u at all.. i jus need to hit the lotto already so i can jus get wut i need rite away.. lol.. thanks again..


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 9, 2010)

HI,

Nice, nice...   it's great to see your :baby:babies:baby: up and at it...:hubba:  I think that is an air cooled hood you've got, bud...  That little panel with 4 screws on the end where the mogul socket is more than likely comes right off and you more than likely have to buy a couple of 'optional' duct flanges that attach with those 4 screws....  Is there another panel like that on the other side of the hood?  If so, I'm sure it was designed to use with or without ducting.  Since you are down in the land of the muggy sweltering drippin hot sunshine state you'll need to really step up the ventilation and supplement with a/c when it starts heating up down there pretty soon.  One option you may consider is buying a closet door at home depot that you could make a hole in for running your ventilation exhaust and another hole for an intake and when you move you just put back the original door.  OR...  make a hole in the ceiling of your closet to exhaust your heat and repair it or hire someone to repair it before you move.  

Happy Growing!


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 9, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Nice, nice...   it's great to see your :baby:babies:baby: up and at it...:hubba:  I think that is an air cooled hood you've got, bud...  That little panel with 4 screws on the end where the mogul socket is more than likely comes right off and you more than likely have to buy a couple of 'optional' duct flanges that attach with those 4 screws....  Is there another panel like that on the other side of the hood?  If so, I'm sure it was designed to use with or without ducting.  Since you are down in the land of the muggy sweltering drippin hot sunshine state you'll need to really step up the ventilation and supplement with a/c when it starts heating up down there pretty soon.  One option you may consider is buying a closet door at home depot that you could make a hole in for running your ventilation exhaust and another hole for an intake and when you move you just put back the original door.  OR...  make a hole in the ceiling of your closet to exhaust your heat and repair it or hire someone to repair it before you move.
> 
> Happy Growing!




ya it has the panel on the both sides.. and i had planned on runnin the duct from 1 side and the fan thru the other i jus have low funds rite now  but i should soon and plan on doin so.. i do like the door idea i didnt think about that.. i cant go thru the roof.. i would but certain restrictions where im living so no holes in anything thats why i like the door idea... i jus mite have to do that.. and im thinkin bout gettin this 747cfm vortex 8" and that should get my air exchange about 4 times a  min and i want to get a carbon filter too.. but like i said as soon as money starts comin in...thanks for the help tho man.. any idea on how much a plain old door is?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 9, 2010)

HI bud,

That sounds great for ventilation.  If you go with 8" ventilation, ideally you'd want an 8" cool tube or air cooled hood too but I know yer tight on funds...  All in due time.  With a 4" flange on your hood it's going to really limit the pulling power of even an 8" fan.  It's going to take some serious air movement to keep things cool and that sounds great to me. You should have some time til the blast furnace kicks in with outdoor temps but if you can manage to get great ventilation going you'll be on your way to having great control over temps in your grow space.  I dont know if youre familiar with fan motor speed controllers but they are very handy and made for controlling the speed of your ventilation fan.  There is one controller that is pretty affordable ($22) called the Speedster with a dial for adjustment.  

hXXp://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1665

I have one of those but recently I bought a new thermostatically controlled fan motor speed controller that is more pricey but to me it's well worth it.  It's made by Grozone and the model is a TV-2.  

hXXp://www.grozonecontrol.com/TV2_en.html

Anyhooo...   keep on rockin.

Peace!


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 9, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HI bud,
> 
> That sounds great for ventilation.  If you go with 8" ventilation, ideally you'd want an 8" cool tube or air cooled hood too but I know yer tight on funds...  All in due time.  With a 4" flange on your hood it's going to really limit the pulling power of even an 8" fan.  It's going to take some serious air movement to keep things cool and that sounds great to me. You should have some time til the blast furnace kicks in with outdoor temps but if you can manage to get great ventilation going you'll be on your way to having great control over temps in your grow space.  I dont know if youre familiar with fan motor speed controllers but they are very handy and made for controlling the speed of your ventilation fan.  There is one controller that is pretty affordable ($22) called the Speedster with a dial for adjustment.
> 
> ...



i mite be too stoned but did i read this correctly?? these increase the speed of your fan?? i looked at both of em and they both look like great investments if thats the case.. i looked at the user guide for the tv-2 and i saw it has an outlet u plug the fan into.. can u plug a multi outlet piece into it and run more than 1?? this is great and a pretty affordable buy.. i mite have to make thaat 1 of my next purchases cuz its cheap nd if it picks up the ventilation that would b great.. thanks DOS


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey flaboy88, I don't know if this was mentioned or not but I have the same reflector. You can get a flange that will mount on the vent opening and connect your fan directly to it. I will do some digging and find the link, I think they were $12


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 9, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Hey flaboy88, I don't know if this was mentioned or not but I have the same reflector. You can get a flange that will mount on the vent opening and connect your fan directly to it. I will do some digging and find the link, I think they were $12



correct!! 12$ is rite.. i have actually been lookin all mornin at new expenses i need to get and that was def 1 of them.. thanks godspeedsuckah..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 9, 2010)

That controller will not increase the speed of your fan.  It can only go as fast as it's designed to, but the controller will let you adjust the speed up or down to where ever you want it running, so that it doesn't need to be running full speed.  If your temps go up you can adjust it up a little.

I think that the company selling the flanges seperate is a crock!  How much did you just spend on that reflector???...lol...and they can't throw the flanges in there with it?  I'd be pizzed!  Sunlight Supply sends the unit complete.  I guess anything to make a buck...but really, why not just add the price on and not have to spend 2 shipping fee's?  Or was this an option you just chose to split up because of tight funds?

DOS...I wondered if those were probably for the venting...but just can't understand why they wouldn't have sent the flanges with the reflector, bot of my A/C hoods, came complete with glass, flanges, hangers...you know what I'm saying?


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 9, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> That controller will not increase the speed of your fan.  It can only go as fast as it's designed to, but the controller will let you adjust the speed up or down to where ever you want it running, so that it doesn't need to be running full speed.  If your temps go up you can adjust it up a little.
> 
> I think that the company selling the flanges seperate is a crock!  How much did you just spend on that reflector???...lol...and they can't throw the flanges in there with it?  I'd be pizzed!  Sunlight Supply sends the unit complete.  I guess anything to make a buck...but really, why not just add the price on and not have to spend 2 shipping fee's?  Or was this an option you just chose to split up because of tight funds?
> 
> DOS...I wondered if those were probably for the venting...but just can't understand why they wouldn't have sent the flanges with the reflector, bot of my A/C hoods, came complete with glass, flanges, hangers...you know what I'm saying?



ya, it would b nice if they would have thrown the flanges in their.. but i got 1000w agrosun Mh and 1000w ultra sun HPS bulb.. the hood with atleast the hangers.. the lens and ballast 391$ after tax.. i felt it was a deal.. 2 yr warranty on ballast and 1yr on the HPS bulb... and i have a hydro store like 15 min away.. so no shipping fees.. jus go there to get it


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 21, 2010)

hey guys.. so i told you i would get a lil lazy bout posting pics.. but im back and the babies are doin great..lost 1 due to it not takin root well.. but i still got 12.. they are all about 3 weeks.. jus started some LST today on 6 of the 12.. havent given nutes yet.. in FFOF under 1k Mh for 12 hours and outside 12 hours..room temps are a bit high.. around 99.. it will have to due for another 3 weeks till i get this fan.. but i got some pics.. 1 pic is jus all 12 of them..
pic 2 is some of the LST.. my first time doin it so if it looks a lil funny lemme kno..lol
3rd pic is my fastest grower with no problems yet.. lookin very strong
4th pic is most of em.. couple LST and a couple still have yet to b done
and the last 2 pics were also my first attempt at a FIM.. its been like 6 or 7 days and this is finally the growth.. is it lookin rite.. thanks guys.. Happy growin to every1


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 21, 2010)

o and do you guys think a 456 cfm with a carbon filter will b good enough to keep temps down, cuz i kno the carbon filter u can lose up to 25% cfm's on the fan.. so with my space bein 22.5 sq ft i kno it will change air 2wice a min but what kinda temps do u think i mite b lookin at.. i also have a osilating and 2 small fans goin


----------

